# Using a mixer for multiple audio sources



## MetroDetroitGaming (Jul 23, 2018)

So I currently use VM Banana for virtual audio cables but wanted more of a physical control on each output. Thru VMB I have desktop, spotify, discord, and mic volume all separated. I cannot figure out how to hook up all of these sources into a physical mixer and back into the PC. Can someone please guide me or point me in the right direction. 4 sources coming out from PC into mixer and 1 source going back in. I linked my mixer below

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039PPW60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Jul 24, 2018)

Damn all these tech people in here and not one person knows how to do this? Surprising


----------



## Varmintbaby (Aug 5, 2018)

MetroDetroitGaming said:


> Damn all these tech people in here and not one person knows how to do this? Surprising



@MetroDetroitGaming 

You would need separate audio ouput devices to do something like that. That's why programs like Voicemeeter Banana exists. I'm a streamer and I had a 4 channel USB Pyle mixer and it was a waste of my time and money. I recently picked up a Focusrite Scarlett Solo Gen 2 USB interface and its just what I need. It is a mic preamp also so my XLR mic sounds better than it did just on my crappy mixer. But the device has XLR input and a 1/4' line input that I run a 3.5mm to 1/4' cable from my sound card to the Scarlett. Then, I have a 1/4 headphone monitor port on the device also, that I plug my Sennheiser HD579 into. For my needs, I just want to be able to control volume without minimizing my game and this allows me to do that. For what you wanna do, you're better off just getting something like that and using Voicemeeter Banana along with a program called "Audio Router" to route your programs to different audio sources. There's a plugin called VB Cable or something to that effect that is a virtual audio cable. So you can have spotify routed to the VB Cable input, then listen to it on one of the channels on Voicemeeter. Then you can have Discord router to Voicemeeter Aux input, then your game audio on the regular Voicemeeter input, etc. The Scarlett can also be an audio input on Voicemeeter in addition to your regular sound card.


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Aug 6, 2018)

Yea I already use VM Banana and the virtual audio cables. I have Mic, Discord, Desktop & Discord separated. It works fine the way it is but I wanted more of a physical control and a way to monitor what the stream is hearing since my audio levels are different from what the stream is hearing.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2018)

@MetroDetroitGaming I know nothing about streaming, but I have a wee bit experience with mixers, and sadly that's not how they work. Most of them, anyway. As said, you'd need to feed the different audio sources to the inputs of the mixer and then output them to the computer. It's likely possible with some mixers, if they have the control software for it, but I don't know if that is the case with your Behringer. I don't even know what the function's called. Are there forums for streamers? I assume there is. Or maybe some dedicated A/V forums. You might have better luck there.


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Aug 6, 2018)

Yea I know, I have a sound card so thats 1, the headphone jack is another output, and theres other aux output on the mobo sound outputs. I had it actually working for a while but the audio (perhaps the morph) was causing a problem. I know its possible with enough outputs, just have to get 1 input in the mixer and then back out. I'm thinking another sound card might be needed.

Does anyone know when streamers are using a mixer are they only mixing 2 sources? Is it just Spotify and Desktop audio?


----------

